# pemuvar combination hand plane



## Northodox (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a random thread, I've recently been given a pemuvar combination hand plane and was just wondering if anyone has any information on them


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A quick internet search provides some links, one example. May not be your plane. The manufacturer may have been european

http://www.stagtools.co.uk/Gallery/Pemuvar_Plough_Plane.htm


----------

